# The Royal Docks London



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone help ? I shipped out of London a few times , I remember the Tidal Basin Hotel and being tied up alongside 'Z Shed' The route out was up the Royal Victoria and the Royal Albert, then through what I remember as 'The Cut' into KG5 then into the River. Can anyone confirm if that is correct, as I am writing a poem .(Thumb)


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

That's correct. Signalman.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

*The Way Out*



signalman said:


> That's correct. Signalman.


Signalman your a star. Open yourself a Tennants cheers mate(Thumb)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Dont know if this will help Degsey ?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123811/ppuser/14489

Anything to help the poem along!


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

scorcher said:


> Dont know if this will help Degsey ?
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123811/ppuser/14489
> 
> Anthing to help the poem along!


A great help thanks Scorcher. I remember from my first trip coming out of the Royals in 69 . It was full of ships and lighters everywhere, I think I came in at the start of what was a very sad period of time in this countrys maritime history. (Thumb)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

degsy said:


> I remember from my first trip coming out of the Royals in 69 . It was full of ships and lighters everywhere, I think I came in at the start of what was a very sad period of time in this countrys maritime history. (Thumb)


Dont view this unless you are feeling strong Degsey....
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/143177


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

*Amazon*



scorcher said:


> Dont view this unless you are feeling strong Degsey....
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/143177


Thanks for that mate. Even in a drab setting the beauty of that ship is amazing. (Thumb)


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

scorcher said:


> Dont know if this will help Degsey ?
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123811/ppuser/14489
> 
> Anything to help the poem along!


Got a print of that mate. Its going up on me wall in the all. As they used ta say in Liverpool Cheers


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Royal Docks London*

This certainly brings memories for lots of us!!. During 1950/54, as an ex Shaw Savill man, ( Elect. Engr. ), we always tied up at KG 5, there was another hotel close by, The Roundhouse, which had many "strange " customers, then in East Ham, was the Denmark Arms, then the Black Lion, then the Cock Inn, and near the station was the Burnell Arms, ( this is where Vera Lynn won a talent Quest, and went on to fame ). Ah memories!. Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.(Thumb) (A)


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I joined the MV Trevose at Canary Wharf No.3 December 4th. 2008 and did my first New Years do at the "Prospect of Whitby", certainly a night to remember, standing at the back sipping my Lager and Lime, well I was only just 16.
I lived in East Ham, with my Aunt (--, Mortimer Road, opposite the Express Dairy) the Denmark was one of my watering holes not that far from Marconi's I seem to remember that it was also frequented by the Local police some of whom I knew.
Ah!, heady days.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi!,
As has been said, you are correct. I shipped out of KGV & Vic Docks during the 1950's / early '60's. Have you visited the Royal Docks recently via the Dockland Light Railway? The "Tidal Basin" pub is still standing alone, the "Connaught Tavern" is now refurbished and posh and the renouned "Iron Lung" toilets that stood outside were "listed" and are now re-positioned in the Museum of London. The "Graving Dock" pub is boarded up waiting to be demolished. Sad sights.
Regards,
Vindi Phil.


----------

